# New Layout :D



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, I just completed my new layout!
* 2 live plants
* Natural gravel
* Natural Driftwood
along with...
* 2 honey dwarf gouramis
* 1 baby brown bushynose pleco

Here is a thumbnail / picture. I am planning to add more plants soon.


----------



## BIRDMAN (Jan 18, 2010)

congrats NICE drift wood!


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice I like it. What else are you going to put in there?


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks good. I especially like the driftwood.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Personally, I would leave it exactly like that. Simple yet gorgeous.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks a bunch! It could use about 4 more plants...2 for each side?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah, that would be cool.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

*yawn* .


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Too basic for you? Do you need some fancy co2 thing to be happy? LOL!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Tank is simply too small for my liking. My smallest tank is a 110g. lol


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Very nice lol.


----------

